
When PC Still Means 'Punch Card' (2002) - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/02/07/technology/circuits/07CARD.html?pagewanted=all
======
th0ma5
The prominent free command line antenna simulator software still follows a
punch card data input. It is in a text file, and there are some GUI apps too,
though.

